# SAD STORY--Bought NEW!



## Ole Tower (Jan 29, 2007)

I have a contractor Freind that Bought a New GMC one ton 4X4 & a Plow--w/ a Problem--He couldn*t get into 4 wheel Drive He took it back--their Excuse? its COLD?--to Stiff?--He drove it up the Pike 75 MPH--came Back--still couldn*t get it 4X4 & everybody Tried!--NO GO!--He was Very UPSET!--as the New GMC Dealer gave HIM --{the Brush OFF}--now He was Really Depressed!--as its Brand NEW!--& under Warrantee?--I told HIM about a Mechanic that works at a small GMC Dealer some 35 miles South-- & I went HOME! a few days latter I saw Him w/ out His New Truck? & asked? where it was?-its at the Dealer You Suggested!--their looking into my Problem!--a few days latter!--Hows your Truck Comming?--He didn*t Know?--a few more days latter! whats going ON? w/ your New Truck?--well the Mechanic You suggested has taken it Appart--Hes found the Problem--the Aux trannys had the Wrong Barrings! in IT--& the Gear Ratio in the front End was Wrong--Well whats He Done to Correct It? Hes installed a NEW Aux tranny & a Complete New front END!--& It now Works Beautiful!--what did It Cost YOU?--NOTHING!--All under Warrantee!--& He Appoligized to ME for the Other Dealers screw UP! & He fixed serveral other minor Problems!--they NOW have a NEW Customer!--& Hes Ordered a NEW Tri Axle Dump from THEM--right down to exactally what He Wanted! Color-Interior-every thing! Delivery mext Month--& He was Garranteed 24/7 Service on BOTH-- On any Future Problems!--just CALL! & they will be There!--So the Point IS?--BIG Dealers just Don*t Care?--& Service is the All Important Thing!-- so If? Your in Central MANE Stay AWAY from O*CONNORS GMC--located in Portland & Augusta--as their HUGE Lot is FULL of New Trucks--but They wont Fix even NEW!--& when Any ONE? spends $50,000 Dollars! I would Think? they would Use a Customer a lot Better than THAT?--Dono?--OLe JIM--


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

Make sure he calls GMC directly to report the problem and lack of assistance from the dealer.


----------



## xxxreaper (Jan 14, 2008)

Big dealers are like that. Ive heard about this! I was talking to a client of mine the other day who used to be a service manager for gm. He said they put the same gears that are in the rear end in the front as well, so when ppl put their truck in 4 wheel drive to plow the truck wouldnt move. The rear end and the front end were trying to go in oposite directions. Pretty sad, I dont think it matters what you buy anymore, Someone screwed it up!


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

I can't even imagine how something like that could happen. All the axles are pre-assembled before they get to the truck assembly line, how hard would it be to check the labeling, plus I'm sure they have a certain method for keeping the different assemblies separate from each other. That's a mind-blowing mistake. How come it wouldn't just bind or try to go into 4wd?
What is an aux trans?


----------



## wishin4snoww (Dec 20, 2007)

God bless American made
You'd think that would be on the check list before it left the plant but they probably laid that guy off, and he's probably plowing and cutting grass now


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

come - on. My leg feels like it's being pulled. Wrong bearings - doubt it. gear ratio maybe but, that's un heard of. I'd like to see that letter to GM and their response because if that was the case the regional rep would be involved too!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

GMC's come with 2 transmissions now? Hot dang, I'm selling my Furds and buying GMC's so when my first tranny grenades I'll just use the auxiliary.

Did they check the muffler bearings while it was in too?

How about the blinker fluid?


----------



## xxxreaper (Jan 14, 2008)

I got the impression from the guy that the transfer case did engage, But the front and rear end would just fight each other trying to go in oposite directions. Very sad!


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

WoW! what a s***y dealer!!!!


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

Wow was that difficult to read. Sorry he had to deal with all the problems.


----------



## TurbDies2500 (Oct 15, 2007)

That is pretty rediculous. I dont know how you can say its too cold for the brand new four wheel drive to enguage.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

xxxreaper;487873 said:


> Big dealers are like that. Ive heard about this! I was talking to a client of mine the other day who used to be a service manager for gm. He said they put the same gears that are in the rear end in the front as well, so when ppl put their truck in 4 wheel drive to plow the truck wouldnt move. The rear end and the front end were trying to go in oposite directions. Pretty sad, I dont think it matters what you buy anymore, Someone screwed it up!


Anybody remember this thread in the GM truck forums..http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=55501... This was exactly where my diagnosis was heading in this instance.

It actually can and has happened before, I've seen it in the flesh twice and heard about it a few times also. Not all were isolated to GM's...


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Come on'..... I'm not sure which of these applies the best ? Show me the letter to GM ... BWAhahahahahaha


----------



## procut1 (Jan 21, 2004)

owww my eyes


----------



## KATTRANSPORT (Nov 8, 2007)

procut1;491319 said:


> owww my eyes


My thoughts exactly. Other then that Typical GM JUNK


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

what dealer did he end up going to, to have it fixed


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

Mark Oomkes;489623 said:


> GMC's come with 2 transmissions now? Hot dang, I'm selling my Furds and buying GMC's so when my first tranny grenades I'll just use the auxiliary.
> 
> Did they check the muffler bearings while it was in too?
> 
> How about the blinker fluid?


Hey Mark 
Where is the reservoir for the blinker fluid? I've never topped mine off in the '96 since we got it


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

My dad had this happen on a Dodge Dakota, about the early 90's???

He put it in 4 wheel drive and it just lurched and bounced everywhere, wouldn't move.

Took it to the dealer and they had put a different (not the same, you want the same) gear ratio in the front end as the back end.

Front end had something like 4.10 or 3.73, the back end had 3.50, or whatever Dodge was putting in Dakota's then the early 90s.

Anyways, so when you actually got everything to line up right, and could put it IN 4 wheel drive, then obviously the front end was moving slower than the backend.

The dealer told him what happens is that at the production line, the parts will be moving along, and they'll switch to axles with a different gear ratio, but for whatever reason, the wrong axle is either bumped ahead, or lagging behind, depending on how you look at it.

I however don't believe the story about the dealer not helping. If my dealer didn't help, they'd have a truck with the keys locked in it blocking the entrance to the dealership on a Saturday, with a skidsteer on a trailer behind the truck.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Ole Tower;487732 said:


> I have a contractor Freind that Bought a New GMC one ton 4X4 & a Plow--w/ a Problem--He couldn*t get into 4 wheel Drive He took it back--their Excuse? its COLD?--to Stiff?--He drove it up the Pike 75 MPH--came Back--still couldn*t get it 4X4 & everybody Tried!--NO GO!--He was Very UPSET!--as the New GMC Dealer gave HIM --{the Brush OFF}--now He was Really Depressed!--as its Brand NEW!--& under Warrantee?--I told HIM about a Mechanic that works at a small GMC Dealer some 35 miles South-- & I went HOME! a few days latter I saw Him w/ out His New Truck? & asked? where it was?-its at the Dealer You Suggested!--their looking into my Problem!--a few days latter!--Hows your Truck Comming?--He didn*t Know?--a few more days latter! whats going ON? w/ your New Truck?--well the Mechanic You suggested has taken it Appart--Hes found the Problem--the Aux trannys had the Wrong Barrings! in IT--& the Gear Ratio in the front End was Wrong--Well whats He Done to Correct It? Hes installed a NEW Aux tranny & a Complete New front END!--& It now Works Beautiful!--what did It Cost YOU?--NOTHING!--All under Warrantee!--& He Appoligized to ME for the Other Dealers screw UP! & He fixed serveral other minor Problems!--they NOW have a NEW Customer!--& Hes Ordered a NEW Tri Axle Dump from THEM--right down to exactally what He Wanted! Color-Interior-every thing! Delivery mext Month--& He was Garranteed 24/7 Service on BOTH-- On any Future Problems!--just CALL! & they will be There!--So the Point IS?--BIG Dealers just Don*t Care?--& Service is the All Important Thing!-- so If? Your in Central MANE Stay AWAY from O*CONNORS GMC--located in Portland & Augusta--as their HUGE Lot is FULL of New Trucks--but They wont Fix even NEW!--& when Any ONE? spends $50,000 Dollars! I would Think? they would Use a Customer a lot Better than THAT?--Dono?--OLe JIM--


MaY i AsK wHy YoU tYpE LIkE tHiS?!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

02DURAMAX;492689 said:


> MaY i AsK wHy YoU tYpE LIkE tHiS?!!!!


If I remember right, it may not be with Ole Tower himself, but either he, or someone on a different board, it's the software they're using, sends it that way.

I could be wrong, but I've seen it before.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

LwnmwrMan22;492687 said:


> I however don't believe the story about the dealer not helping. If my dealer didn't help, they'd have a truck with the keys locked in it blocking the entrance to the dealership on a Saturday, with a skidsteer on a trailer behind the truck.


Start believing it. It's a common problem here in Maine with several of the larger dealers, including the one Ole Tower is talking about. By the way, they have several entrances into their lot. :crying: You'd have to block off several entrances.

I could tell many stories (all service related) about a small Ford dealership to remain unnamed that is located in Machias. It's the reason(s) I'm now driving a GMC. Luckily, I didn't buy it at Ole Tower's wonderful dealer in Augusta. I've had great service at Varney GMC in Bangor and my next new truck (hopefully this fall) will be coming from Varney as well.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

Ole Tower;487732 said:


> I have a contractor Freind that Bought a New GMC one ton 4X4 & a Plow--w/ a Problem--He couldn*t get into 4 wheel Drive He took it back--their Excuse? its COLD?--to Stiff?--He drove it up the Pike 75 MPH--came Back--still couldn*t get it 4X4 & everybody Tried!--NO GO!--He was Very UPSET!--as the New GMC Dealer gave HIM --{the Brush OFF}--now He was Really Depressed!--as its Brand NEW!--& under Warrantee?--I told HIM about a Mechanic that works at a small GMC Dealer some 35 miles South-- & I went HOME! a few days latter I saw Him w/ out His New Truck? & asked? where it was?-its at the Dealer You Suggested!--their looking into my Problem!--a few days latter!--Hows your Truck Comming?--He didn*t Know?--a few more days latter! whats going ON? w/ your New Truck?--well the Mechanic You suggested has taken it Appart--Hes found the Problem--the Aux trannys had the Wrong Barrings! in IT--& the Gear Ratio in the front End was Wrong--Well whats He Done to Correct It? Hes installed a NEW Aux tranny & a Complete New front END!--& It now Works Beautiful!--what did It Cost YOU?--NOTHING!--All under Warrantee!--& He Appoligized to ME for the Other Dealers screw UP! & He fixed serveral other minor Problems!--they NOW have a NEW Customer!--& Hes Ordered a NEW Tri Axle Dump from THEM--right down to exactally what He Wanted! Color-Interior-every thing! Delivery mext Month--& He was Garranteed 24/7 Service on BOTH-- On any Future Problems!--just CALL! & they will be There!--So the Point IS?--BIG Dealers just Don*t Care?--& Service is the All Important Thing!-- so If? Your in Central MANE Stay AWAY from O*CONNORS GMC--located in Portland & Augusta--as their HUGE Lot is FULL of New Trucks--but They wont Fix even NEW!--& when Any ONE? spends $50,000 Dollars! I would Think? they would Use a Customer a lot Better than THAT?--Dono?--OLe JIM--


Ole Tower,

Just curious as to which dealer he ended up having success with? We should be spreading the names of the good dealers as well.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

I bet I know the dealer he's talking about, I went there once or twice when I was towing heavy. They also sell medium duty GMCs, had a pile of 4wd 4500 and 5500 GMCs on the lot, had me drooling. But I heard bad things about the place at the time from somewhere. I guess we aren't supposed to mentiuon the name? So I'll just say it starts with C and ends with onners to give you a vague hint. The good place he mentioned is probably the one in Arundel, the name escapes me at the monent. Much smaller place but a good bunch of guys. I think they also sell Hino trucks, if I"m not mistaken.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Detroitdan;492807 said:


> I bet I know the dealer he's talking about, I went there once or twice when I was towing heavy. They also sell medium duty GMCs, had a pile of 4wd 4500 and 5500 GMCs on the lot, had me drooling. But I heard bad things about the place at the time from somewhere. I guess we aren't supposed to mentiuon the name? So I'll just say it starts with C and ends with onners to give you a vague hint. The good place he mentioned is probably the one in Arundel, the name escapes me at the monent. Much smaller place but a good bunch of guys. I think they also sell Hino trucks, if I"m not mistaken.


I just re-read Ole Towers OP and saw that he did in fact mention the dealers name. My bad. It doesn't start with C. But that's who I was thinking of.
I usually can't make it to the end of Ole Towers posts for some reason. Gives me a headache trying to read with all the random capitalization. I don't think it's got anything to do with a server or a keyboard problem though, I think it's just how he talks.
But keep in mind he is from Maine, so if he figures out something bothers you he'll just keep doing it!

JusT KiDDinG, ToWeR Old BuDDy!!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Your right that's just how he talks and types.
He is on other boards too. typing with a wild hair up his........

Her is a clip from an other web tv user.

"on the forum front page, it says i have some private messages, but i can't get to them, and i only see one (an old one). this morning my webtv locked up trying to get to them. the messaging may not work well with this webtv? Feel free to e-mail me directly. Sorry for not replying or getting your message(s)."

Notice how his tex is not all messed up..??.

If you do not believe me do a search "webtv" "webtv forum"
You will not see any posts that look like oletowers do from any webtv user..

It is all oletower...


----------



## ahoron (Jan 22, 2007)

WHAT-are _YOU TAlKinG AbOUT IS WEBtv still arouND?/?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SnoFarmer;492821 said:


> Your right that's just how he talks and types.
> He is on other boards too. typing with a wild hair up his........
> 
> Her is a clip from an other web tv user.
> ...


Back on topic  any update on that auxilliary transmission Ole Jim\Ole Tower? Is it an option? Is it standard and no other GM owners even know about it?


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

well that some good info to know about central Maine and yes "aux trans" uhh what???


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

TEX;498524 said:


> "aux trans" uhh what???


Aux trans = Transfer case (old school terminology )


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

ohhhhh ok...........


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

B&B;498526 said:


> Aux trans = Transfer case (old school terminology )


I was thinking that, but I didn't _know_ that. Thank-you B & B


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

heather lawn spray;498541 said:


> I was thinking that, but I didn't _know_ that. Thank-you B & B


Yep, thats what my grandfather used to call them.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

B&B;498550 said:


> Yep, thats what my grandfather used to call them.


I guess that makes sense, seeing as if the rear end ere to drop, you could still limp home on the front end????


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

LwnmwrMan22;498559 said:


> I guess that makes sense, seeing as if the rear end ere to drop, you could still limp home on the front end????


. . . dragging your tail behind you!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

heather lawn spray;498560 said:


> . . . dragging your tail behind you!


Lord knows I've done that once or twice over the years.....:crying:

Both with the wife AND with the truck


----------



## zappalawn (Dec 18, 2007)

i have gone threw the same thing with dealers with my grand prix just last week no heat in it they tell me everythings fine? went to another dealer it was there all day and i have heat. the dealer that gave me the run around lost a sale on a dump and a 2500hd my est like 60k plus


----------



## SNAKE85 (Feb 22, 2007)

The GMC dealer in Arundel is WIERS.


----------

